# Cat with bald spot developing on her nose?



## Spookymuffin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

We've just gotten over the feline herpes flare up but now Morrigan seems to be having another issue. Over the last few days the hair on the bridge of her nose has been receding. I havent noticed any change in behaviour and her diet is still the same (bar the lysine suppliments). My other cat, Zoe, isn't experiencing any hair related problems either so I'm a little stumped.

Any ideas what might be the cause of this?


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I have no experience with anything like this, hopefully someone else will have information to share. My first reaction would be to take a close up and fax it to your vet or take Morrigan to the vet asap.

Mylita


----------



## Catsman (Dec 29, 2012)

i noticed today my cat has something like that on his upper leg, taking him to vet later today.... did u take cat to the vet?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Is your cats nose extremely wet? This makes the fur translucent above the nose on white haired cats. I've seen it on Blaze from time to time.

It does seem more extreme on your cat, however, and I'd also be more concerned if this was ongoing for days at a time, I'm not sure what causes the cats nose to be so wet, on my cat it's been very rare (can think of a few times in 17 years) and I don't recall it being there for more than a passing observation (the next time I'd see him it would likely be gone).


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd be suspicious of more herpes. That is such a bugger to deal with. My cats were on medication for like 6 weeks.


----------



## Spookymuffin (Jan 16, 2013)

The bald spot on Morrigans nose turned out to be ringworm related. It's all cleared up now, but I figured it would be a good idea to update this thread just in case anyone has the same problem in the future.

You can see here that the hair is nearly finished growing back


----------

